# Louisiana Limits Captain Marty's Double



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Captain Marty did not have a charter for today. So I had a day off and I went CATCHING.

Caught a Double today. Limited on trout before sunrise and then went flounder fishing. Limited on trout and flounder and was out of the water by 10am.

My next open date is Sunday August 13th.

Let's go CATCHING!!


----------

